# Own "THE HOBBIT: THE DESOLATION OF SMAUG" On 4/8/14



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

Own "THE HOBBIT: THE DESOLATION OF SMAUG" Limited Collector’s Edition Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray 3D Combo pack, Blu-ray Combo pack, 2-disc DVD special edition, and Digital HD on 4/8






“One of the best films of the year.”

— Richard Corliss, Time



“The grandest version of Middle-earth yet.”

— Bill Zwecker, Fox-TV & Chicago Sun-Times



CONTINUE THE EPIC ADVENTURE WHEN

“THE HOBBIT: THE DESOLATION OF SMAUG,”

A PRODUCTION OF NEW LINE CINEMA

AND METRO-GOLDWYN-MAYER PICTURES,

ARRIVES ONTO LIMITED COLLECTOR’S EDITION BLU-RAYÔ 3D COMBO PACK, BLU-RAYÔ 3D COMBO PACK, BLU-RAYÔ COMBO PACK, 2-DISC DVD SPECIAL EDITION and DIGITAL HD ON APRIL 8 FROM WARNER BROS. HOME ENTERTAINMENT





Burbank, CA, February 18, 2014 – Adventures abound as Bilbo, Gandalf and the Company of Dwarves continue their Quest through Middle-earth in “The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug,” a production of New Line Cinema and Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer Pictures (MGM), arriving onto Limited Collector’s Edition Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and Digital HD on April 8 from Warner Bros. Home Entertainment. “The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug,” the second in a trilogy of films adapting the enduringly popular masterpiece The Hobbit, is directed by Academy Award®-winning filmmaker Peter Jackson, who also produces together with Carolynne Cunningham, Zane Weiner and Fran Walsh. “The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey” was the number one 2013 home entertainment title across physical and digital accounts in the U.S.



Ian McKellen returns as Gandalf the Grey, with Martin Freeman in the central role of Bilbo Baggins, and Richard Armitage as Thorin Oakenshield. The international ensemble cast is led by Benedict Cumberbatch, Evangeline Lilly, Lee Pace, Luke Evans, Stephen Fry, Ken Stott, James Nesbitt and Orlando Bloom as Legolas. The film also stars Mikael Persbrandt, Sylvester McCoy, Aidan Turner, Dean O’Gorman, Graham McTavish, Adam Brown, Peter Hambleton, John Callen, Mark Hadlow, Jed Brophy, William Kircher, Stephen Hunter, Ryan Gage, John Bell, Manu Bennett and Lawrence Makoare.







“The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug” will be available on Limited Collector’s Edition Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack for $105.43, Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack for $44.95, Blu-ray Combo Pack for $35.99 and 2-disc DVD Special Edition for $28.98. The Limited Collector’s Edition Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack includes two Gates of Erebor replica bookends from the Noble Collection and features the theatrical version of the film in 3D hi-definition, hi-definition and standard definition; only 25,000 will be available in the U.S. The Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in 3D hi-definition, hi-definition and standard definition; the Blu-ray Combo Pack features the theatrical version of the film in hi-definition on Blu-ray; and the DVD features the theatrical version in standard definition. All versions include a digital version of the movie on Digital HD with UltraViolet.* Fans can also own “The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug” in Digital HD on April 8 via purchase from digital retailers.

SYNOPSIS



“The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug” continues the adventure of the title character Bilbo Baggins as he journeys with the Wizard Gandalf and thirteen Dwarves, led by Thorin Oakenshield, on an epic quest to reclaim the Lonely Mountain and the lost Dwarf Kingdom of Erebor.



Having survived the beginning of their unexpected journey, the Company travels East, encountering along the way skin-changer Beorn and a swarm of giant Spiders in the treacherous forest of Mirkwood. After escaping capture by the dangerous Wood-elves, the Dwarves journey to Lake-town, and finally to the Lonely Mountain itself, where they must face the greatest danger of all–a creature more terrifying than any other; one which will test not only the depth of their courage but the limits of their friendship and the wisdom of the journey itself–The Dragon Smaug.




BLU-RAY AND DVD ELEMENTS



“The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug” Limited Collector’s Edition Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack, Blu-ray Combo Pack and 2-Disc Standard Definition DVD Special Edition contain the following special features:

· Peter Jackson Invites You to the Set: In the Company of the Hobbit and Peter Jackson Invites You to the Set: All in a Day’s Work – Experience the film’s challenges and demands, and journey alongside the director into Mirkwood, Lake-town and Dale as the movie’s most intense, pivotal scenes are created

· Production Videos – Watch production come to life as Peter Jackson gives you an inside look at the making of the film

· New Zealand: Home of Middle-earth, Part 2 – Travel with Peter Jackson and his team across the stunning locations of New Zealand transformed by the filmmakers into Middle-earth

· “I See Fire” Music Video – Ed Sheeran’s beautiful theme song from the film is illuminated with this intimate music video





DIGITAL DISTRIBUTION ELEMENTS



“The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug” will be available for streaming and download to watch anywhere in high definition and standard definition on their favorite devices from select digital retailers including Amazon, CinemaNow, Flixster, iTunes, PlayStation, Target Ticket, Vudu, Xbox and others. Starting April 8, “The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug” will also be available digitally on Video On Demand services from cable and satellite providers, and on select gaming consoles.



ABOUT DIGITAL HD WITH ULTRAVIOLET

*Digital HD with UltraViolet allows fans to watch a digital version of their movie or TV show anywhere, on their favorite devices. Digital HD with UltraViolet is included with the purchase of specially marked Blu-ray discs. Digital HD with UltraViolet allows consumers to instantly stream and download movies and TV shows to TVs, computers, tablets and smartphones through UltraViolet retail services like CinemaNow, Flixster, Target Ticket, VUDU and more. For more information on compatible devices go to wb.com/ultravioletdevices. Consult an UltraViolet Retailer for details and requirements and for a list of HD-compatible devices.





BASICS



PRODUCT SRP

Limited Collector’s Edition Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack $105.43

Blu-ray 3D Combo Pack $44.95

Blu-ray Combo Pack $35.99

2-disc DVD Amaray (WS) $28.98





Standard Street Date: April 8, 2014

DVD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

BD Languages: English, Latin Spanish, Canadian French

DVD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

BD Subtitles: English SDH, Latin Spanish, Parisian French

Running Time: 161 minutes

Rating: PG-13 for extended sequences of intense fantasy action violence, and frightening images

DLBY/SURR DLBY/DGTL [CC]


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

I saw this movie in the theater and all I got to say is "wow". It is much better then the first one that is for sure. 

I highly recommend getting this for Lord of the Ring fans! A must have.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

this was one of the ones I missed in theaters so I'm literally SALIVATING at the though of popping this one on my projector... Benedict Cumberbatch's voice for Smaug in the trailer is enough to keep me excited for a month an a half


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Oh you have to see it as soon as it is available on blu ray. I didn't see the 3d version in the theater but I did see the 2d version and when the movie was over, I was like what that's it. I wanted .. no I desired to see more. 3 hours literally flew by. Seriously. It just went so fast due to the high action of this movie. From start to end, it is one giant roller coaster. This is a buy for me 100%.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

greeeeaaaaat... now I'm even more stoked..I think that one will be a "duh" for us tor review


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

After the Hobbit it was easy to pass on this one in the theater. But I will actually buy this one upon release, did the Hobbit as well it just left me underwhelmed but anticipating Smaug.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

It will be hard to pass on buying the collectors edition - I have been collecting all the figurines for my theater. However, I am sure they will release an extended edition version and I wonder if the figurine will be part of that release...


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

The first was slow since they were telling the story and building up the characters. We didn't see action till half way through the first movie so it is easy to dismiss the second one. However the second one starts with action and just goes from there. To me the second one tops the first very easily since the buildup of the story was already done in the first part. 

Check out this version once it is available. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 2, 2013)

I like the Collector's Edition figures but I want the Extended Edition of the movie. :nerd:


----------

